# Viewing Captions in LR Mobe



## Gary Kessler (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello!  Is it possible to view captions in LR Mobile?  I use the Android version 2.2.2.  If so I have not been able to figure out how.


----------



## WildVanilla (Jan 2, 2017)

Tap on the photo with two fingers, you then get captions up which you can use a one-finger tap to toggle through (like pressing 'i' in full Lightroom).


----------



## Gary Kessler (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks, WildVanilla.  When I two-finger tap the photo, I only get filename, exposure settings, histogram, etc.  I don't get the caption.  Am I missing something?  I confirmed the photo has a caption in LR on my PC.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jan 3, 2017)

WildVanilla said:


> Tap on the photo with two fingers, you then get captions up which you can use a one-finger tap to toggle through (like pressing 'i' in full Lightroom).



Thank you I couldn't figure out how to get ride of the overlays.


----------



## WildVanilla (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Kessler said:


> Thanks, WildVanilla.  When I two-finger tap the photo, I only get filename, exposure settings, histogram, etc.  I don't get the caption.  Am I missing something?  I confirmed the photo has a caption in LR on my PC.


Hmm, I don't think actual captions are supported in the current version, along with the omission of keywords etc. Hopefully it will come soon!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah, not in the Android version at the moment, sorry. They do show in Lightroom web, which you could access from your phone's browser.


----------

